# Treating Vivarium Wood?



## Pitsplx (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys, Basically I've made a wooden shelf to go in one of my vivs so that my Bulls have some more climbing space, but i was thinking of putting a finish to the wood (ie some sort of varnish) thats obviously safe to the reptile, generally because it will look slightly better and stop the snakes poo staining the wood .

So anyone know a good thing to use? or is it not needed and the wood wont even stain in the first place?

Thanks


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I would use yacht varnish and allow it to cure until the smell has gone before using it


----------



## Pitsplx (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, helps alot


----------



## Pitsplx (Oct 3, 2007)

Just one more thing though, is it ok to not use yacht varnish on mdf before you place it in a viv? or would you say that it would be unhealthy, or would just get stained easy?

Thanks :grin1:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

MDF needs treating too, I used MDF to build my Beardie viv and used yacht varnish.

However, I used Conti-board for my next viv and its 100 times easier to use than MDF!


----------



## Pitsplx (Oct 3, 2007)

ah ok brill, thanks again - should look for some conti-board then :no1:


----------

